# Hario syphon



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone have knowledge or experience with using the Hario syphon? How does its taste /flavour compare with other methods.

Does it give a light brew or something closer to espresso ? Is it a similar brew to French press?

Any information gratefully received.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Syphon produces a wonderfully clean bright cup when brewed right. It is not espresso though. Think pour over coffee. Great fun to make but you need to watch the temp as it can go above ideal brew temp in upper vessel very easily. A butane burner is essential for accurate manipulation of temp. A fast reading probe - something like a Thermapen is invaluable in helping to stay within brew tem range 90-93c. Finally, syphon is at the other end of the clarity/brightness spectrum compared to French press. Hario syphon kits are expensive and don't include the butane burner which costs around £20.00. However, Amazon do a Hario-like syphon for around £25.00 delivered. It's listed as 5 cup capacity but is good for around 400-500ml of brewed coffee or two decent mugs' worth.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I wouldn't brew one with less than 75% capacity, tbh.

They don't work well for various reasons.

Give thought to your filter too, there are about 5 types.


----------

